# Stephen Charnock



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 26, 2007)

Stephen Charnock Project

_The Complete Works of Stephen Charnock, Vol. 1_

_The Complete Works of Stephen Charnock, Vol. 2_

_The Complete Works of Stephen Charnock, Vol. 3_

Index to Stephen Charnock

Stephen Charnock Home Page Master List

Discourses by Stephen Charnock

Stephen Charnock


----------



## Theogenes (Apr 26, 2007)

I love the works of Stephen Charnock! I've enjoyed them for years. SC has a special place in my heart since I read about his personal library burning up in a fire. Any bibliophile will agree...


----------



## caddy (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok Jim

WHere's the LARGER JPG of your CALVIN Avatar making faces! I want it...!



Jim Snyder said:


> I love the works of Stephen Charnock! I've enjoyed them for years. SC has a special place in my heart since I read about his personal library burning up in a fire. Any bibliophile will agree...


----------



## Theogenes (Apr 26, 2007)

Steven,
Sorry, that's the only one I have...
But, if you find a bigger one let me know!
Jim


----------



## Theogenes (Apr 26, 2007)

Steven,
I found this...
But I guess it's not much better...


----------



## caddy (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Jim

Were my eyes deceiving me. You had one icon of Calvin in 9 frames a few hours ago? 



Jim Snyder said:


> Steven,
> I found this...
> But I guess it's not much better...


----------



## bookslover (Apr 27, 2007)

Jim Snyder said:


> SC has a special place in my heart since I read about his personal library burning up in a fire. Any bibliophile will agree...



That's so painful to even think about! And books were harder to come by and more expensive in his day.


----------



## Theogenes (Apr 27, 2007)

Steven,
No, you're eyes are OK. I changed it! Here it is again...


----------



## Theogenes (Apr 27, 2007)

bookslover said:


> That's so painful to even think about! And books were harder to come by and more expensive in his day.



I agree, Richard!! It would be a difficult providence. I pray that I will not be so tested. But, then blindness is another difficult providence for a bibliophile....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 27, 2007)

Jim Snyder said:


> I agree, Richard!! It would be a difficult providence. I pray that I will not be so tested. But, then blindness is another difficult providence for a bibliophile....



That reminds me of the _Twilight Zone_ episode: _Time Enough At Last_.


----------



## Theogenes (Apr 27, 2007)

Andrew,
I honestly thought the exact same thing when I wrote that. WOW! 
I remember feeling so sad for him when he broke his glasses.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 27, 2007)

Why is it so hard for me to read Stephen Charnock? I have _The Exixtence and Attributes of God_ and just can't get through it. Is there something about his writing? For some reason I find Owen much easier to read, and Owen isn't known for being easy.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 27, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Why is it so hard for me to read Stephen Charnock? I have _The Exixtence and Attributes of God_ and just can't get through it. Is there something about his writing? For some reason I find Owen much easier to read, and Owen isn't known for being easy.



For Charnock, wait until the graphic novel version comes out!


----------



## turmeric (Apr 27, 2007)

That mightn't work either, I'm visually impaired. Maybe I'll have to wait for the Adventures in Odyssey radio drama version!


----------



## bookslover (Apr 27, 2007)

turmeric said:


> That mightn't work either, I'm visually impaired. Maybe I'll have to wait for the Adventures in Odyssey radio drama version!



Owen's style is so Latinate and convoluted I'm surprised you find him easier than Charnock.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 28, 2007)

Jim Snyder said:


> Andrew,
> I honestly thought the exact same thing when I wrote that. WOW!
> I remember feeling so sad for him when he broke his glasses.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 28, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Owen's style is so Latinate and convoluted I'm surprised you find him easier than Charnock.




I don't think it's his style, exactly, it's just that there's too much there. Maybe I should read a paragraph a day. I started reading it but then I'd put it down and try to come back later and I would have forgotten what I read.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 30, 2007)

There is a special price for _The Existence and Attributes of God_ at Reformation Heritage Books currently: $12.00.


----------

